# MBTI of Of Mice and Men



## RoseOfStarlight (Mar 28, 2014)

It was required that we read this book for school, and being the absolute dork that I am, I spent around an hour trying to type all of the characters.

*George:* Unconventional ENFJ? Strikes me as a J and F, at the least.
*Lennie:* Mentally ill INFP.
*Candy:* INFP.
*Slim:* INFJ.
*Curley:* ESTJ?
*Curley's Wife:* ENTJ.
*Carlson:* Flat character, strikes me as ESTP.

I really loved the characters, and I believe that these are as accurate as I can get.


----------

